# CSV Type of Robotic Process Automation (RPA)



## satheesh420 (Feb 13, 2018)

Folks,

This post is to let me know about CSV Type of Robotic Process Automation (RPA). 

Does it comes under any skills which is related to Business Process Outsourcing.

Also, please let me know the scope and opportunities for RPA in South Africa.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Satheesh


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

What degree did you study? It might make it easier to work out which Professional Body you can apply to. Usually, you can ask the professional body you register to, which critical skill you are eligible to apply to. Hope that helps.

For more information on the whole application process, check out this 9 Steps for Applying for South African Critical Skills Visa


----------

